# Shrimp Fountain Tank,Good Idea?



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have this rock fountain and I am interested if I can put any shrimp in there?Its just a regualr fountain with the water running down the "stone steps".There will be no filtration(only circulation via small pump) but there will be live plants.I am planning on putting some moss on the bottom and some bamboo near the back.There will be one inch of water and the basin that carries the water is about 8" wide and about 6" long.I plan on keeping some cherries in there.Is this a good idea?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

The total water volume in that is really too small to keep shrimp. Have you measured this?


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

no,since the "stone steps" dispace alot of water,I am guessing its somewhat under 1 gallon.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if the splashing or current of water will splash out those tiny critters. I think it might be hard to enjoy those shrimp outside. However, I've heard of people keeping shrimp in ponds before so I guess it's worth a try. But I feel like there's not enough water or space for a cherry to thrive in your conditions.

-John N.


----------

